# State Dept says US should Rehab and Reintegrate Jihadists back into Society



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Further evidence that the US State Department is evil, incompetent or both. The director of the Office of Countering Violent Extremism at the State Department is an islamist named Irfan Saeed. His plan is to rehabilitate and reintegrate muslime jihadists back into society in the US after they have been caught trying to kill us?!?!? WTF

If anybody thinks the current administration as well as the democrat party doesn't want sharia law eventually, they are idiots. These people at the State Department should be tried for Treason.

State Dept.: U.S. Should ?Rehabilitate? and ?Reintegrate? Foreign Fighters Back into Society

https://creepingsharia.wordpress.com/2016/09/09/state-dept-wants-to-welcome-muslim-terrorists-home/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

PSST Slippy: the average American is an idiot.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> PSST Slippy: the average American is an idiot.


This is why I refuse to shop at WalMart.

I hate seeing them congregated in one area like that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Remember what I told you guys about my eye for jackasses, bullshit, horseshit, dumbasses and chicken shits? Know that all of these can be guaranteed to come out of the State Department.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

There are lots of Islamist in high places within our government. HLS scares the .... Out of me and there are several in the top levels of this nightmare.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bigfoot63 said:


> There are lots of Islamist in high places within our government. HLS scares the .... Out of me and there are several in the top levels of this nightmare.


They were put there for a reason, to assist in forcing Izslime on us.

One of the first objectives is to remove all traces of Christianity, you can see that happening all over the place.

That"thing" in the WH is expediting the process.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

You can't rehab someone that was taught an ideology to basically kill all nonbelievers of that ideology. Not happening in reality.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

caution, the following message may be disturbing to sensitive readers.

F--k Muslim jihadists.

long drop and a short rope.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Rehab my a$$. Line them up against a wall and shoot them.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

LOCK & LOAD , war is on it's way .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Okay, let the CIA take them to Guantanamo for a 1 year vacation.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> Rehab my a$$. Line them up against a wall and shoot them.


You forgot to mention on placing a pork chop where the sun doesn't shine first.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> They were put there for a reason, to assist in forcing Izslime on us.
> 
> One of the first objectives is to remove all traces of Christianity, you can see that happening all over the place.
> 
> That"thing" in the WH is expediting the process.


 you got that right brother... Amen! The state that we have allowed the government to take this country to is deplorable, I only hope and pray that it is not too late to change the direction they are taking us!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Remember the NASA muslime outreach program that BHOzo put in place back in 2010? FUBAR

Flashback: Obama Turns NASA Into Muslim Outreach Program | Truth Revolt
NASA Chief: Next Frontier Better Relations With Muslim World | Fox News
Barack Obama: Nasa must try to make Muslims 'feel good' - Telegraph


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

Rehabilitation which direction the masses as the government is trying to do or the person who have trained since birth in the lie that followers of Mohamed version of Islam that is a perversion of the true islam.

Let's see them try to undo an ideology, it works as well as baptizing a cat.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

What a great idea. Liberals are such a Genius. I mean this idea has worked so well in our prison system. It should work wonders on people who hate america, hate everything american except free citizenship and welfare, that wanna cut my head off after dressing me in an orange jump suit while filming it for al jazera TV. It makes perfect sense if your a brain dead liberal. I have always said Liberalism is a mental disease for which there is no known cure and always eventually fatal. Please someone tell me where I am wrong on this one...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

What kind of drugs are Liberals on? I mean its gotta be some good stuff to make you that delusional. Maybe I need to start doing drugs cause obviously I am missing out a true mind blowing experience here!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The only rehabbed Muslim is a dead Muslim. We will be rehabbing them in the streets shortly.


----------

